# What breed is this please help!



## Jerry (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

What did you purchase it as ( also where) or if you hatched what are the possible parents. There a TONS of yellow chicks we need more info to narrow it down.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Yea, lots of possibilities. It looks like a Buff something. although male red sex links are kind of strawberry buff yellow.


----------



## Jerry (Apr 30, 2013)

I got it with the silkies I ordered it was free I don't know what type or what parents it had. Any suggestions on what it could be?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

If it was a toss in with your silkies I am going to guess red sex link rooster ( or other breed they had extras of). Alot of hatcheries will toss in extra roosters to provide body heat for the trip.


----------



## Jerry (Apr 30, 2013)

Ok thanks for ur help


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

There are so many possibilities for yellow chicks that it is hard to tell!


----------

